# Anbody know if barn pros is worth the 50,000 to 100,00 dollars f



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

????????


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Ive been wanting to buy from them for awhile but they just started q financeing program


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

It cost me about $150 to build a goat shelter, even though we are sorta a business there is no way i can justify that expense so for me personally no, and I would go with metal anyway


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

How can you afford such a building when you are worrying about $500 and have a shelter top that will probably blow away at the first decent wind? You could get a decent Morton building/pole barn for a lot less than 100K. I think you've got the cart before the horse.

Are you thinking about getting a home from Barn Pros?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My HOUSE cost $125,000 :shocked:


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

I have refrained from replying to your posts because I was afraid I would say something that might get me banned, but I really don't think I can stand it anymore. 

Are you crazy! Why on earth would you spend that kind of money on a barn or $2k on a chicken coop, when you can't even build a proper fence! ALOT of very wise folks have given you advice when you have asked and it appears for the most part you have and are ignoring it all an marching headlong toward disaster. It seems your "farm dreams" are much larger than you can currently afford or manage. Do not buy a $50k to $100k barn.

But I am sure you will ignore this advice and soon have a lovely big barn and animals busting out of every fence! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have 40 acres and a home in Missouri that cost me $50,000.

Some folks just shouldn't homestead.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Whew. I spent $2,500 on my goats, their fencing, their houses, and all of their feed for six months. $100k for a barn would force me to declare bankruptcy. I mean, there are 10 acre farms with two story barns and full fencing for sale in the region I live in for $150,000. Why spend that much money on a barn?

You seem really eager to start this lifestyle, but you need to develop a plan before you do anything. Before buying goats, my wife and I sat down and wrote out a three year plan with everything we want to do and how we plan to accomplish it cost wise and labor wise. We also set ourselves a limit that we won't go over. We have three does, a wether, and a buck. We decided that our absolute max capacity is four does, a wether, and a buck due to time constaints and space constraints. We also set down a yearly figure we're willing to spend on our animals. You really should do the same before you get in way over your head.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Joshie said:


> How can you afford such a building when you are worrying about $500 and have a shelter top that will probably blow away at the first decent wind? You could get a decent Morton building/pole barn for a lot less than 100K. I think you've got the cart before the horse.
> 
> Are you thinking about getting a home from Barn Pros?


Yes the denali apt barn


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

countrylivingtx said:


> Yes the denali apt barn


Don't you already have a house? How can you afford something so expensive? Why do feel the need to go so quickly and do everything all at the same time? It sure doesn't seem like you really want anybody's opinion unless they green light everything you're doing. 

I sure don't think your fencing looks like it's close to being adequate. That most likely has something to do with your goat escapees. Granted, the goat shelter pics shown in your goat pic thread don't show a lot but the shelter doesn't look all that hot to me. Where do you plan to store winter feed?

I highly recommend that you go back to your threads and consider everybody's concerns. There are a bunch of reasons why nobody (well, I haven't seen any positive comments) here thinks your plan is viable. Are you able to answer all the questions people have said you should know? 

I don't think anybody is trying to be mean. I know I am not. At this time it looks that you are wearing rose colored glasses and just kind of refuse to face reality. I really don't know why I keep trying except that I am worried about the animals. Has anybody ever suggested that you might be an animal hoarder?

Good luck!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I think this person is just asking questions for fun to see what people's response is. I do not believe they even have goats...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I spent 1800 on my doe house with milking room, I made do for so many years before that and it was a big splurge. My place here that I share with DM we bought for 56,000 3 bd, 2ba, 3 acres with 40x40 Morton building (my DM's storage area) 
I did another splurge this year and doing a rto(rent to own) 8x12 chicken house about same price as my doe house. To me these were a necessity even though I call them a splurge, and only done after months of considering the cost vs my time, energy, security and peace of mind.
Purchasing a building of this magnitude..........


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe the OP won the lottery?:thumb:


----------



## Kristabelle (May 25, 2014)

She seems to have disappeared.

Maybe this was Sensible all along trolling everyone.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Kristabelle said:


> She seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Maybe this was Sensible all along trolling everyone.


That's an interesting idea. I could put my tin foil hat on and come up with some reasons that works. I was always a little startled at the lack of Sensible responses to these threads...

Truly I hope Countryliving can take some of the advice here and make a good go of things.


----------

